# Sunday steel



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished early morning with Wes and did very well. We were able to get 9 limits! - Fish totally shut down when the wind started to pick up. Water was flowing perfect and actually had a few fish jump for us.
Most fish came on minnows, however I might have to go with trout worms being the best choice if minnows aren't available.
ying
** sorry didn't think, yes the Rocky.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike,

It was nice fishing with you again. Nine limits, now that's funny. I'm still amazed on how completely they shut down for us. You seriously have to get over your "spawnophobia".

Wes


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ying6, fantastic fishing! Are you of oriental? I recall few years ago an oriental gentleman and his sons fishing the old dam area on the Chagrin at D-Park and they used primarily shiners. They caught 3 times more than anyone else. Was that you? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

LOL, no... 
1. My last name is not Ying
2. I don't have any sons (or elephant books for that matter)
3. I do not know where D-Park is
4. I don't fish dams
Thank you or &#44048;&#49324;&#54633;&#45768;&#45796;!! I needed that today, funny thing is I get that all the time. - LOL.
Ying


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Rocky? or further east? Unfortunately, I didn't get out until "the wind picked up", which explains why I had to pry the fish out of their holes during the afternoon. Nothing in the runs/tailouts/heads. All fish came 10' under the float with an extremely small jig. Was nice to have over a mile of stream to myself - on the rocky.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

C. J.


No Mike's (Ying) not oriental, but you're not the first person to ask that. The only reason Mike catches all of his fish on minnows is because thta's pretty much all he ever uses. It works for him and he has extreme confidence in fishing shiners. He'll fish jig and maggot occasionally, but the only way he'll fish spawn is if I'm seriously out catching him (that doesn't happen as often as it use to) and then he does it kicking and screaming.

Wes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice going Mike & Wes. I should be free next time. Hope we can hook up before you make the switch to 'eyes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks. I was a little apprehensive about asking that but I guess it was innocent enough. A few years back, when there was a dam there, those guys would come right up on both sides of you and bait up with a shiner from a mayonnaise jar and start catching the hell out of them-while you're throwing everything in your box at them-and have no shiners. They kept everyone and would string them up and cull to larger til they had six-which didn't take too long either! Also, some other guys would fish off the dam abutments and yell back and forth in some eastern European dialect. They used them too(and some of the biggest shiners you ever saw) always caught the biggest fish. I think these guys have been discussed in here in the distant past.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think if you ask 10 better steelhead fishermen than myself you will probably get 10 differnt answers. I just like using them because I feel like I can get them to float correctly. I try not to let them dangle but actually place them on the hook, they die instantyly but I have found that it really doesn't matter. 
Just my thought, hope I can get up there 1 more time!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I believe that it somewhat depends on the spot you're fishing. Some holes just seem to outproduce others when using minnows. Running a minnow tail hooked thru a deep hole during the winter is hard to beat. I quit using shiners years ago, unless they are available for netting in the river (spring and fall). I found that the netted minnows from the same river I'm fishing last longer on the hook and do as well if not better than the lake shiners. I like to hook the larger ones on the bottom near the tail (wing 'em) since the action seems to be better than hooking thru the lips. The smaller minnows will be lip hooked. I try to use minnows of all sizes since they seem to be looking for one over the other. Have had days where a very large minnow worked in a hole, where another not far from the first only produced fish on very small minnows.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Wes your just going to have to stop having those minnows waiting for ying. He can't find the place to get them so he will have to resort to the other baits like SPAWN Mike!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike,

I have a better plan. I'll start charging him $1.50 a minnow and see how badly he really wants to catch fish. He'll change over to spawn when he's broke and at $2.50 a sack, his double digit fish days will be over.


Wes


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, 
I knew it would be just a matter of time before I would start getting the pinch. Just so everyone knows, Wes can get you shiners whenever you need them. Ask him and he will set them outside for you in a bucket, but whatever you do don't forget to tip!


----------

